# Off Season Journal



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thought I would get a journal back up and running, a few people have asked me to and I do like to document my training to some levels&#8230;

Ok so where I am at&#8230;&#8230;.

Currently sitting at 215lbs in decent nick and by that I mean I am vascular, I can see my abs and have decent separation but nothing like show condition lol

I am 6 weeks in to my 10 week cycle the cycle is

1ml of Test Prop & 1ml of Parabolan M/W/F

50mg Anavar per day (last 2 weeks)

1 ml of Sus250 (I use this year round)

7.2iu of pharma GH M/W/F

I am just about to start using peptides again and will add these in over the next week or so, the protocol will be

T/Th/Sat - saturation dose of Hexeralin/Mod GRF x 2 a day

T/Th/Sat - IPAM Boom dose of 3mg per night

Diet is carb cycling with high days on Tuesday and Friday Low days on Wednesday and Saturday, Monday/Thursday and Sunday are medium days

Split for this are

Low day - 2100 calories

Medium day - 2500 calories

High day - 3500 calories

This might not seem a lot but I do not need many calories to grow and I am holding back at the moment as I run in to a family weekend in December. I will push it harder after Christmas but I am in rush to get bigger to be honest as my current size I am happy with.

Training is Fortitude Training I am currently on Tier 3 of the basic version but will be moving to the Turbo version in a weeks time and dropping to Tier 2&#8230;&#8230;

I am not doing any cardio at the moment but what I am doing is adding in a second training session in the morning on Monday/Tuesday and Friday, this is more of a trial to see if I can maintain half decent condition without cardio but with extra weights.

The sessions are mainly Arm training (Mon/Fri) and Chest/Glute training (Tuesday) they are not balls to the wall sessions but good hard sessions&#8230;&#8230;..

I am currently off from the gym after twisting my back out from squats last week, for those that know me know that I was paralysed in 1996 and that since then I cannot squat or deadlifts etc due to my injury well last Tuesday I felt really good so squatted (150kg) unfortunately this combined with a slip on Thursday left me unable to stand on Thursday/Friday and Saturday, today thankfully I am able to stand and move, the liquid morphine I am taking has helped J

Hopefully I will be sorted for tomorrow, then I just need to persuade the wife to let me train J

This video was taken las t Tuesday morning when I trained arms at Ministry of Fitness in Bristol on my way home from meetings in London&#8230;&#8230;.

So that's where I am at the moment, I will aim to update this journal a few times a week&#8230;&#8230;





https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fpaul.scarborough%2Fvideos%2F10153358712037675%2F


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Excellent. Will be good learn from someone so experienced.

Are you planning on competing still?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Omen669 said:


> Excellent. Will be good learn from someone so experienced.
> 
> Are you planning on competing still?


no mate not anytime soon i have retired from competition for the forceable future.....


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

In for this


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no mate not anytime soon i have retired from competition for the forceable future.....


Good luck all the same. I'm sure the forum will benefit from this regardless.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

in


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice, In


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Will be interested to follow this, Paul.. I'm now working with Scott and looking to switch over to FT from Monday (Basic Tier 1).

Hopefully my joints will thank me for it after a while on DC


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@ah24 Scott is a great guy and superb coach mate you will learn loads.....

back in the gym tonight after last weeks mishap with my back, tonight was Lower Load/Upper Pump but due to my back issues i just did a very light load on quads (went heavy on hamstrings and calfs though) session went like this

Leg press x 1 set of 12 (8 plates in total, 3 sec descent, 2 sec pause at the bottom)
Hamstring lying curl x 1 set of 11
Leg press x 1 set of 12 (8 plates in total, 3 sec descent, 2 sec pause at the bottom)
Leg extension x 1 set (60kg) of 10
Leg press x 1 set of 12 (8 plates in total, 3 sec descent, 2 sec pause at the bottom)

Incline Smith press x 25 reps (100kg) SS with Seated Row x 25 reps
Incline Smith press x 18 reps (100kg) SS with Seated Row x 21 reps

Rear Delt face pulls x 25 reps SS mountain climbers x 25
Rear Delt face pulls x 25 reps SS mountain climbers x 25
Rear Delt cable crucifix pulls 22 reps SS frog kicks x 25

Concentration DB curls x 22 SS Straight bar press downs x 25
Concentration DB curls x 20 SS Straight bar press downs x 25

extremely pumped when finished and felt a tad sick, my shoulder injury held me back a little on the incline press and restricted what i could use for shoulders but all in all it was a good session i was totally shattered when i left the gym....

diet today was not great when it comes to the number of meals as my appetite is still shot, it was midday before i had my first meal, i have decided because of this i am going to drop the 50mg of Var i have been using, orals no matter what they are always effect my appetite but with this training system i cannot afford not to eat as recovery will be effected......


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In on this. I feel your pain with shitty appetite on orals, always happens to me.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

in


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tonights training was Upper body Muscle Rounds as i mentioned i am on Tier 3 so it again left me exhausted......

as a reminder a Muscle Round is choosing a weight you can do 15 reps with and then perform 24 reps in a rest pause style, the set would be 4 reps followed by 10 sec rest then repeat 6 times for a total of 24 reps.

Session went like this:

Bench DB row x 2 x 24, 22 reps (40kg DB's)

Chins x 2 x 24, 20 reps (Bodyweight)

Flat Bench Deadpress x 2 x 24, 20 reps (100kg)

Incline Smith Press x 1 x 23 reps (100kg)

Seated Side Raise x 2 x 24, 24 reps (17.5kg)

Bent Over DB Raise x 1 x 24 reps

Weighted Dips x 1 x 23 reps (BW + 20kg)

V Bar press downs x 1 x 24

again left the gym shattered as did my training partners......

today was supposed to be a high day but unfortunately due to work commitments it has turned out to be a medium day.....


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

in for this bro good luck


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no training on Wednesday and Thursdays session was Lower body Muscle rounds although not a typical session due to my back injury last week....

today is Upper Load/Lower Pump tonight but this morning it was one of my secondary workouts Arms today..

Seated Machine Concentration Curl x 3 x 12-15 reps

Single arm cable Press Down (no attachment) 3 x 12-15 reps

EZ Bar Curl (45kg) 3 x 10-12 reps

SuperSetted with

BW Dips with 20kg extra x 3 10-failure reps

DB Concentration curl (on an incline bench) 3 x 10-12 reps (18kg)

SuperSetted with

Bar press downs x 3 10-12 reps

Single Arm Cable curl (arm held at 90 degrees) 3 x 10-12 reps (12.5kg stack)

SuperSetted with

Cable Single Overhead Extensions (no Attachment) 3 x 12-15 reps (10kg stack)

so carbs in each meal today so i am ready for tonights session which will be very intense......i am doing the secondary morning workouts instead of cardio to see if it will make a difference to condition and muscle size, i can honestly say that my arms have improved from training them more each week, i feel this is down to nutrition after the first session.....

this weekend is the launch of Prep The Series DVD at Cardiff Sports Nutrition so setting off early to travel to Cardiff so diet tomorrow will mainly be bars and drinks and probably the odd Nando's through the day......


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've added Incline DB concentration curls, to my biceps routine. A killer of an exercise.

Nando's! You're wasting your money. Just buy KFC and take off the skin :thumb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no comparison between KFC and Nando's buddy

Ok tonight was Upper Load/Lower Pump and another good session in the bag.......

Back:

Single plate loaded seated row x 1 x 11 (60kg per arm)

Seated Cable row (wide straight bar) x 1 x 10 (15 on stack)

Single plate loaded seated row x 1 x 9 (60kg per arm) failure

Seated Cable row (wide straight bar) x 1 x 8 (15 on stack) failure

Chest:

Incline Smith Press x 1 x 8 (130kg) (hurt my shoulder on this set, i should of gone lighter)

Was supposed to be DB fly but due to hurting shoulder had to Cable X Over x 1 x 15 (could not go heavy due to shoulder)

Incline Smith Press x 1 x 7 (100kg) struggled with this set....

Cable X Overs x 1 x 12

Shoulders: surprisingly my shoulder did not hurt doing shoulders

Seated single arm Press x 1 x 12 (40kg)

DB Side raise x 1 x 12 (20kg DB's)

Seated single arm Press x 1 x 9 (40kg)

DB Side raise x 1 x 9 (25kg DB's)

shattered after this lot but needed to get myself sorted for the pump session on legs......now because of my back injury i had to lower the weight but add intensity by doing a 2sec pause at the bottom of the press movement

Superset #1

Leg press x 1 x 25 (200kg)

Lying Hamsting Curls x 1 x 23 (8 on stack)

Superset #2

Leg press x 1 x 19 (200kg)

Lying Hamsting Curls x 1 x 17 (50kg)

so there we have it, now 2 days rest to recuperate before i attack tier 2 turbo version of FT next week.......

Packed weekend as heading over to Cardiff tomorrow for the launch of Prep the Series on DVD at the Cardiff Sports Nutrition shop in Cardiff.....the day will be kicking off with a free 1hr Contest Prep seminar by Phil Learney which will also be streamed on the JGfilms you tube account......

it will be a great day all of us from the series will be there plus the likes of Luke Sandoe, Carly Thornton, Sas and many more..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The weekend was amazing so many good friends made the trip to Cardiff giving up their free time to support me, James and Tom for the DVD launch....we all had a blast.

Back in the gym last night, i would normally do cardio or a shorter training session on a monday morning but i had a really bad nights sleep on sunday night so my bed won that early morning fight lol

This week we have switched to the Turbo Version and dropped to tier 2, it will be very taxing and recovery will be paramount, i will be able to evaluate if i need more calories or restructure my diet by how i feel come the end of the week.

last night was Lower Load/Upper Pump

Load Session:

Leg Press 400kg x 1 x 12

Lying Leg Curls x 1 x 12

Leg Press 400kg x 1 x 9

Leg extensions 60kg x 1 x 12 (last 3 reps added force pushing down the pad)

Seated Calf Raise x 4 x 12-9 reps (70kg)

Pump Session:

Seated bench press x 1 x 25 (80kg) SS with Plate loaded pulldowns x 1 x 25 (90kg)

Seated bench press x 1 x 20 (80kg) SS with Plate loaded pulldowns x 1 x 25 (90kg)

Standing Bar Press x 1 x 25 (40kg) SS with Mountain climbers x 25

Standing Bar Press x 1 x 18 (40kg) SS with Mountain climbers x 25

Seated Concentration Curls x 1 x 20 (Machine 40kg) SS Straight Bar Pressdowns x 1 x 25

another good session totally shattered after wards which gave me a great night sleep (along with some 5HTP)...because it is Turbo version tonight will be Upper Load/Lower Pump......

This morning i was at the gym at 6.30am to do a mix of cardio and weights....

20min on the elliptical trainer/30min weights

the weights this morning was Arms

Single arm cable pressdowns (no handle) x 3 x 12-15 reps

Straight bar curl x 3 x 12-15 reps

Straight bar pressdowns x 3 x 10-15 reps

Seated Single arm curls x 3 x 12 reps

View attachment IMG_7627.JPG


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

In for this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tuesday night session was at Virgin Active not my normal gym (Pro Gym) due to the wife being ill so needed to sort the boys out and get them to bed before training, so trained later than normal....

it was Upper Load/Lower Pump Virgin is not great for legs but is good for upper body....

Upper Load:
Back:
Seated Single Arm Row x 1 x 12 (65kg) (this was a stack machine)
Pulldown x 1 x 10 (Supinated grip)
Seated Single Arm Row x 1 x 11 (65kg) (this was a stack machine)
Chest:
Incline Dead press x 1 x 12 (110kg)
Mid Line Cable X Overs x 1 x 12 
Shoulders:
Single Arm Machine Press x 1 x 12 x 60kg
DB Side Raise x 1 x 11 (24kg DB's)

Pump Lower:
Lever Leg press x 1 x 25 (180kg)
Leg Extensions x 1 x 12
Lever Leg press x 1 x 22 (180kg)
Seated Leg Curl x 1 x 12

Today i was away travelling to Birmingham for an afternoon meeting then back down to Bristol overnight for meetings tomorrow, so i took the opportunity to train at Tom's gym Ministry of Fitness.....it is truly an awesome gym he session was really good.....

Muscle Rounds (Lower Focus)
Hinged Front Squat Machine x 1MR set with 120kg (See Video)
GHR x 1MR set with Bodyweight
Hack Squat (feet positioned as far forward as possible) x 1 MR set with 160kg
Calf Raise x 1 MR set (full stack)

Low Pulley Row x 1MR
Incline Machine Press x 1MR
Standing Shoulder press x 1MR (60kg)

DB Concentration Curl x 1MR (20kg)

then i finished the session with 10min on the stair climber more so to emphasis the pump in my quads (which it did)....
then me Tom and James Grealish went for a catch up and food at Frankie & Bennie's.......

this video is the front squat Muscle Round, a Muscle Round is using a weight that you would normally get 15-16 reps with and perform 24 rest pause style reps with it, i could of gone a little heavier but after my mishap 10 days ago with the last time i squatted i took it a little easier tonight, it felt good and my legs certainly felt it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

training last night was a bit of a Blah workout, i felt like i had trained after but due to not eating much in the day due to work and working around my back of my shoulders being sore from the tattoo colouring i had done on Thursday meant it just did not work out to be as good as the normal workout......thats cool as not all workouts can be balls to the wall....

It was Muscle Round with Upper focus this is how it went....

Shoulder width pulldowns 1 MR set

Rack Pulls 1 MR set (100kg) Went lighter than normal on these due to lower back niggle last week)

Bent Over Smith Row 1 MR set (100kg)

Flat Dead Press 1 MR set 100kg (was due to do incline but could not bring my arms back due to sore tattoo)

Reverse Cables (rear Delts) 1 MR set

Straight Bar Pressdowns 1 MR set

Lying Hamstring Curls 1 MR set

Seated Calf's 1 MR set

end of tough week so happy overall with the training, weight has dropped a few pounds as i tighten things up in anticipation of the food fest that is christmas


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So another week and not a great start......unfortunately i strained my quad on my left leg whilst doing leg press last night which invariably puts a stop to Fortitude Training for the time being, there is no way i can continue with FT whilst i have an injury such as this so all change from tonight session....

i did not stop the session last night after the injury as it came right at the end of the Lower Load session.....

Last nights Session.....

Leg press x 1 x 12 (400kg)

GHR x 1 x 10

Leg press x 1 x 8 (400kg) this set did not seem to feel great and had a sudden pain in my left knee

Leg Extensions x 1 x 12 (50kg) i lowered the weight in this set due to knee pain on leg press

Leg press x 1 x 2 (400kg) this is when my quad went, there was no pop but a very sharp and sudden pain over the top of my tear drop and then a sudden lack of strength.

Standing Calf raise x 5 x 12-8 this seemed to be fine with the quad, it was bending my leg that caused the most pain.....

Upper Pump:

Incline BB press SS Seated close grip cable row x 2 x 25 per set

Standing BB press x 1 x 20 (50kg) SS Frog kicks

Face pulls x 1 x 25 reps SS leg raise

DB side raise x 1 x 20 reps (17.5kg) SS Mountain climbers (struggled to do these due to injury)

DB curls x 1 x 20 reps (20kg) SS Straight bar pressdowns x 1 x 25reps

EZ curl x 1 x 25 reps (40kg) SS Overhead extensions x 1 x 25 reps

manage to reclaim the workout after the injury but as i said there is no way i could do a pump or MR session for a while......i am getting it seen today by my physio

So the new training will run something like this....

it will be a 4 day week

Monday - Back/Chest

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Shoulders/Arms

Friday - Chest/Back

i will rotate the working sets from 3 to 4 depending on energy etc.......i have done this workout before although slightly different using a EOD system......

my morning workouts will still be running i will slightly change them to focus on weak points.......

i went into the gym this morning and did the following

Rear delt cables x 4 x 15 reps

Bent over rear delts x 4 x 12

V Bar pressdowns x 4 x 10-15

DB concentration curls (off the top of a incline Bench 18kg) x 4 x 12-15

Single hand pressdowns (no attachment) x 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar V wide BB Curls x 4 x 15 reps


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Tuesday night session was at Virgin Active not my normal gym (Pro Gym) due to the wife being ill so needed to sort the boys out and get them to bed before training, so trained later than normal....
> 
> it was Upper Load/Lower Pump Virgin is not great for legs but is good for upper body....
> 
> ...


 good stuff bro


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so last night was a different training style this will continue until at least after christmas....

last night was Back and Chest

Back:

2 arm DB row (face down on an incline bench) 3 working sets (50kg DB)

Supinated grip pulldowns x 3 working sets

Rack Pulls (mid shin) 5 x 5 (170kg)

Straight arm cable pull downs 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline Dead press 5 x 5 (130kg)

Slight Decline press 5 x 5 (120kg)

Inner Pec Cable X Overs 4 working sets

more working sets than i am used to on a body parts bu the stint with FT has certainly increased my strength, reason i went with 5 x 5 for a few exercises is down to injuries it seemed more than that triggered my back injury and my shoulder injury (on the press) it felt good though plus i trained at Virgin Active so not sure they are used to someone doing rack pulls with that weight lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This morning was Shoulders, because i have stopped FT for a while whilst my quad injury gets better its been a while since i dedicated a whole workout to Shoulders and god did they burn...

Reverse Cable Rear Delt x 4 x 15 reps

Face Pulls x 4 x 12-15 reps

Seated 1 arm machine press x 3 x 12 reps

Seated Smith Dead press x 4 x 12-15 reps

Olympic Bar Upright Row x 4 x 12 reps

DB Side Raise x 3 x failure

much higher volume than i am used to so i was battered after the workout.......

i have managed 2 meals since this morning workout (should of been 3 but work got in the way)

Meal 1 - PWO 2 Bagels with Jam, 50g of Pro from Isolate

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast, 225g Quinoa & Brown rice

i will have 2-3 more meals today probably repeating Meal 2 for the next meal then maybe a Pro/Fat meal to end the day on......

Videos from today session

DB Side Raise:






BB Upright Row:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

friday was a day were i trained Arms in the morning at 6.30am and then a quick Back and Chest workout later at 3.00pm...

Morning workout was Arms which went like this.....

1 arm cable pressdowns (no handle) x 4 x 12-15 reps

Seated Machine Concentration curl x 4 x 15 reps

1 arm cross the body cable extensions x 4 x 12-15 reps

Db concentration curl (over the back of a incline bench) 4 x 12-15 reps (20kg DB)

Behind the head cable extensions x 4 x 12- failure

DB Standing curls x 4 x 12- failure (22kg)

Arms were really pumped so much so that i found it hard to apply shaving cream to my face that morning after the workout lol

mid afternoon i did my second session

Incline Smith press 3 sets 8-12 reps

Seated Machine press 3 sets 8-12 reps

Pec Minor Cables 3 sets 20 reps

Flat Cable fly 3 sets 10-12 reps

Supinated grip pulldowns 3 sets 10-12 reps

Seated close grip row 3 sets 10-12 reps

Chins 3 sets BW + 20kg

this workout was a tad rushed so was not great and if honest i had not eaten enough between workouts to warrant a all out session my recovery was not great and should of been better.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok so start of the first week of the new program, i wrote this as a program to use in between my bouts on FT training, it has me training Chest & Back twice a week although in not the same way in both sessions, legs is once a week as is Shoulders and Arms......

i will continue to train weaker body parts in my morning sessions but they will have no real set session just go with what i need to train.

Monday night was Back/Chest this session uses all compound movements for back followed by 3 exercises for chest using a higher rep range......

Back/Chest

Rack pulls 5 x 10 reps (140kg) this was supposed to be 5 x 5 but found my lower back felt better lifting a lighter weight for 10 reps than a heavier one for 5, the end result was the same and that was failure in the final set

DB dead stop row 4 working sets (rep range 8 - 12) (60kg DB)

BB Smith machine rows 4 working sets (rep range 8 - 12) (100kg)

Straight arm cable pull downs 3 working sets 15 rep range (squeeze lats on full contraction)

Cable X Overs 4 working sets (rep range 15-20)

Incline Smith machine press 4 working sets (rep range 15-20)

Seated press 4 working sets (rep range 15-20)

the pump in both my Back and Chest was immense was very pleased with the workout........

i listen to a lot of podcasts when i travel with work, on monday i was listening to the "We do Science" podcast with Dr Keith Breen who went into great detail on volume, weight, frequency of training and whats the best (recruits most muscle fibres) really interesting podcast he also went into the importance of Muscle Protein Synthesis and Mtor activation definitely worth a listen if you want to increase your understanding on how hypotrophy and strength is achieved.

listening to that podcast had me doing rack pulls again in my Tuesday morning session (looks at increase muscle sensitivity when frequently trained)

Tuesday mornings session....

Variation of angles for Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps

Rack Pulls x 4 x 10 (100kg)

DB concentration curls x 3 x 12-15 (20kg)

1 arm cable pressdowns x 3 x 15

Standing DB curls x 3 x 10-15 (22kg)

Straight bar pressdowns x 3 x 12-15

Last night was Legs.......this was the first time in a few weeks i have directly trained Legs because of my quad strain so i made sure i took it easy.

Legs

Lying leg curls 4 working sets (rep range for first 3 sets 8 - 12, 4th set rep range 25 reps) (first 3 sets in a dead stop style)

Front Squats 4 working sets (rep range for first 3 sets 12 - 15, 4th set rep range 25 reps (rest pause as many times to reach this number) (kept the weight to just 60kg in total)

DB Stiff Leg Deads 4 working sets (rep range for first 3 sets 8 - 12, 4th set rep range 25 reps) (35kg DB's)

Leg press 4 working sets (rep range for first 3 sets 12-15 (240kg) feet position 4inch apart, 4th set rep range 50 reps (rest pause as many times to reach this number) (160kg)

GHR 3 working sets to failure

Leg Extensions 3 sets to failure

Seated Calf Raise 3 working sets 12-15 reps

Standing Calf Raise 3 sets 12-15 reps

legs are screaming this morning but in a nice "i have trained them" feeling .....

no rest day today as we are not training friday evening so Shoulders and Arms tonight, my diet will increase by approx 500cals today as i feel a bit battered.

this is the podcast that i was listening to #38

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/we-do-science!-guru-performance/id885246231?mt=2&i=335402182


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No rest day yesterday due to not training on friday, so it was Shoulders and Arms day

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise x 3 x 12-15 (20kg)

Bent Over DB row x 3 x 12-15 (25kg)

Standing BB press x 3 x 10-12 (80kg)

Wide grip face pulls x 3 x 12-15

BB Up & Over Press x 3 x 10 - failure (40kg)

Seated DB shrugs (35kg) Supersetted with Upright row (45kg) x 3

Shrugs SS with Upright Row

Arms:

EZ BB Curls x 4 x 10-12 (45kg)

EZ BB Curls

Straight Bar pressdowns x 4 x 12-15

DB Contration curls (over back of a bench) x 4 x 10-12 (20kg)

EZ bar Skull Crushers x 4 x 12 (60kg)

Hammer Curls x 3 x 12-15 (25kg)

Dips x 3 to failure

the session was hard i think all 3 of us were tired from the new routine and the fact we skipped the rest day (normally Wednesday) plus i have been using the Low day diet this week which essentially is 1900 calories per day, i have been experimenting with more calories from carbs and less from fat to see if my energy has suffered and although i have been strong in some lifts my recovery has suffered overall (my body is good at using fats)

This morning (thursday) i split the normal final days training of the week and did Chest (tomorrow morning will be Back)

Chest:

Pec Minor Cables x 4 x 15 reps

Flat cable flyes x 4 x 15 (i do these instead of DB's because i can manipulate the angles better to lesson the pain in my shoulders)

Incline Dead Press x 5 x 10 (100kg)

going to increase my calories today to 2500 to see if this makes any difference in Doms overnight.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No rest day yesterday due to not training on friday, so it was Shoulders and Arms day

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise x 3 x 12-15 (20kg)

Bent Over DB row x 3 x 12-15 (25kg)

Standing BB press x 3 x 10-12 (80kg)

Wide grip face pulls x 3 x 12-15

BB Up & Over Press x 3 x 10 - failure (40kg)

Seated DB shrugs (35kg) Supersetted with Upright row (45kg) x 3

Shrugs SS with Upright Row

Arms:

EZ BB Curls x 4 x 10-12 (45kg)

EZ BB Curls

Straight Bar pressdowns x 4 x 12-15

DB Contration curls (over back of a bench) x 4 x 10-12 (20kg)

EZ bar Skull Crushers x 4 x 12 (60kg)

Hammer Curls x 3 x 12-15 (25kg)

Dips x 3 to failure

the session was hard i think all 3 of us were tired from the new routine and the fact we skipped the rest day (normally Wednesday) plus i have been using the Low day diet this week which essentially is 1900 calories per day, i have been experimenting with more calories from carbs and less from fat to see if my energy has suffered and although i have been strong in some lifts my recovery has suffered overall (my body is good at using fats)

This morning (thursday) i split the normal final days training of the week and did Chest (tomorrow morning will be Back)

Chest:

Pec Minor Cables x 4 x 15 reps

Flat cable flyes x 4 x 15 (i do these instead of DB's because i can manipulate the angles better to lesson the pain in my shoulders)

Incline Dead Press x 5 x 10 (100kg)

going to increase my calories today to 2500 to see if this makes any difference in Doms overnight.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a bit late with the update this week after my family break at Centre Parcs last weekend, had a great time with the family plenty of walks through the forest and swimming which was needed due to the amount odd desserts i was eating lol

back in the gym Monday night a tad weaker than the week before but that was expected after the weekend and the long drive home on monday......

Back:

Seated Machine 1 arm row x 4 x 10-12 reps

Bent over Deadstop BB row x 4 x 10-12 reps (60kg, 3 x 100kg)

Rack Pulls (mid Shin) x 10 x 5-6 reps (140kg)

Rope straight arm extensions (for lats) x 3 to failure

Chest:

Incline BB press x 4 x 15 reps

Seated flat press x 4 x 15 reps

Pec Minor cables x 4 x 12-15 reps

Mid range cable flyes x 2 to failure

Tuesday:

we swapped legs around for Shoulders and Arms on Tuesday as me and my training partner could not train at the same time....

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise x 3 x 12 reps (20kg)

3/4 DB raises (laying flat on an incline) x 4 x 10 - failure

Standing Dead stop press x 4 x 10-12 reps (80kg x 2, 100kg x 2)

Wide grip face pulls x 4 x 12-15 reps

Seated Shrugs (45kg DB) SuperSetted with BB Clean and Press x 3 x 10-12 reps

Arms:

EZ BB curl x 4 x 10-12 reps

Standing DB Curls x 4 x 12-15 reps

Triceps Dips x 4 x failure (BW + 20kg)

Skull Crushers (from the top of the head) x 4 x 12-15 reps

Single arm cable pushdowns (no handle) x 3 x 10-12 reps

Hammer Curls x 3 x 8-10 reps (22kg DB)

8VngzGPF_Ik

Wednesday was Legs, decided to give front squats another go and to try and push the weight without putting my back out.....

Legs

Lying leg curls 4 working sets (Dead stop) (rep range for first 3 sets 8 - 12, 4th set rep range 25 reps)

Front Squats 4 working sets (rep range for first 3 sets 12 - 15, 4th set rep range 25 reps (rest pause as many times to reach this number)

AsGg0feQnfM

BB Stiff Leg Deads 4 working sets (rep range for first 3 sets 8 - 12, 4th set rep range 25 reps) (60kg)

Leg press 4 working sets (3 sets 380kg, 4th set 200kg) (rep range for first 3 sets 12-15, 4th set rep range 50 reps (rest pause as many times to reach this number)

GHR 3 working sets to failure

apnqdhtF-Pw

Leg Extensions 3 sets to failure (55kg)

Standing Calf Raise 5 sets 12-15 reps

Tonight (Christmas Eve) we trained earlier and finished the week out with Chest/Back emphasising more of a load session on Chest and pump on back, unfortunately due to a shoulder injury pressing was not as heavy as i wanted to go.....

Chest:

Incline Dead press x 4 x 8 (100kg)

BB Floor Press x 4 x 7-9 (100kg)

Lower Cable flyes x 4 x 12-15 (did lower as upper cable flyes hurt my shoulder)

Back:

Seated Cable row with wide straight bar x 4 x 15 (with 1 sec hold)

Pulldowns with supinated grip x 4 x 15 reps (each rep had a over extended stretch at the top of the movement and a 1 sec contraction hold at the bottom)

Straight arm cable pulldowns supersetted with low cable pulls x 4 x 15 reps......

good session tonight to finish the week off, now for a few days off from both the gym and my normal daily diet.......

thanks for reading the journal guys hope you all have a great Christmas.......


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Was it you who had the tests done that showed what you were sensitive to, metabolic rate, food sensitivitys etc?? If so where was it at??

loving following the progress!


----------



## JTF1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Paul when you do a 3 way split as I know you have favored in the past which did you prefer push pull legs or the chest and back, legs and shoulders and arms routine?


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Hows the off season going?.... any updates


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

SwollNP said:


> Hows the off season going?.... any updates


 X 2


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JTF1 said:


> Hi Paul when you do a 3 way split as I know you have favored in the past which did you prefer push pull legs or the chest and back, legs and shoulders and arms routine?


 hey mate i prefer Push/Legs/Pull



SwollNP said:


> Hows the off season going?.... any updates





Omen669 said:


> X 2


 Apologies for not keeping this all unto date my life has been extremely hectic of late, new baby in the house (Samuel is 6 weeks old now) plus a larger than normal number of clients competing with NABBA and PCA so all in all free time has been limited.....

so attended Bodypower this year i was on the Samson Athletic stand on Friday and Saturday and really enjoyed both days got to meet a shed loads of people and also had some great comments about Prep the Series which was really nice, people asking about a second series, there will be one but not for a cpl of years both me and Tom have new babies in our lives so family has to take a front seat priority wise for the next 12 months or so......

so my off season has not been to bad, i have not progressed as i wanted to mainly down to the birth of Samuel along with a severe shoulder injury that is restricting both my Shoulder and Chest training....but also my mindset is a little screwed at the moment and i cannot get my head round eating more food when i know for a fact its what i need to do even now as i cut for my holiday.

so training has been all over the place of late again due to free time with baby and because i am fitting my training around my training partner who is competing at the NABBA Britain tomorrow, from next week i will be back on the 3 days Fortitude Training system which i am really looking forward to, i love this style of training as it has been very good for my overall progress in the last 2yrs.

i have decided to use a TRT dose of test at 125mg per week of Test Undeconaete i take 1000mg every 8 weeks now this is there for good so anything i place in this journal moving forward will have th understanding that this is present even if i do not mention it.

i started my cycle for my holiday last monday the cycle consists of the following

400mg Primo (Baltic)
300mg Test Prop (Infiniti)
30mg Anavar per day (Baltic)

2mg CJC1295 DAC/2mg IPAM every 3rd day
6iu of pharma GH M/W/F (this starts in a weeks time) i am using Humatrope

i will add a little Clen near the last 4-5 weeks to step things up but thats about it........

i am sitting at 210lbs at the moment probably around 12% BF i am happy to be fair seeing as i haven't done any cardio for the last 8 weeks.....i have just bought a decent spin bike for home so will be adding in HIIT on that 3-4 times a week from next week.....

As i mentioned above i am in Southport for the weekend at the NABBA Britain, looking forward to seeing what standard the show will be tomorrow, i will be judging half of the classes normally because i wrote some of the criteria's for the female classes i normally judge those and the Mr classes, which is cool as i have 2 Novices, 1 O40 and a toned figure competitor in the show tomorrow so for the majority of them i can support them.

Its back day today so will post up the routine later today.....i will also put up some recent videos from training over the last 1-2months.......


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> hey mate i prefer Push/Legs/Pull
> 
> Apologies for not keeping this all unto date my life has been extremely hectic of late, new baby in the house (Samuel is 6 weeks old now) plus a larger than normal number of clients competing with NABBA and PCA so all in all free time has been limited.....
> 
> ...


 Do you rate Baltic var? Im on their Test Blend and Parabolan. Im thinking of adding Var, they have 50mg tabs as well which were tested and came back bang on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NorthPaul said:


> Do you rate Baltic var? Im on their Test Blend and Parabolan. Im thinking of adding Var, they have 50mg tabs as well which were tested and came back bang on


 i do mate, to be fair i rate Baltic as a lab in a whole but i used their 10mg Var last year in my post show cycle along with their primo and loved it, the lab tests that came back to show their Primo and 50mg Var was good to go was no shock to me but 50mg of Var is to much for me it kills my appetite so much i wouldn't eat so stick with the 10's as 30mg is pretty much my upper limit.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> hey mate i prefer Push/Legs/Pull
> 
> Apologies for not keeping this all unto date my life has been extremely hectic of late, new baby in the house (Samuel is 6 weeks old now) plus a larger than normal number of clients competing with NABBA and PCA so all in all free time has been limited.....
> 
> ...


 I can sympathise with training and having a baby. I wanted to be there as much as possible, so speed training in the gym. Now I go when she's in nursery of in bed.

I've also had major surgery on my thigh nearly 2 years ago now, which has set me back a good good fewyears. Injuries can't be helped sometimes

Great to see a journal from such an experienced lifter, using lower doses than most and is in exceptional shape.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Omen669 said:


> I can sympathise with training and having a baby. I wanted to be there as much as possible, so speed training in the gym. Now I go when she's in nursery of in bed.
> 
> I've also had major surgery on my thigh nearly 2 years ago now, which has set me back a good good fewyears. Injuries can't be helped sometimes
> 
> Great to see a journal from such an experienced lifter, using lower doses than most and is in exceptional shape.


 thanks buddy.....

yea i have 4 kids now so time is a premium (and so is sleep lol)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> thanks buddy.....
> 
> yea i have 4 kids now so time is a premium (and so is sleep lol)


 I went bodypower on the Sunday. Passed the Samson athletics booth a few times and had a look for you but obviously you wasn't there. Take my hat off to you mate having another baby! I've just gone 34 and my son is 2 and these 2 years, while they have been great, they've absolutely killed us both! So much so, I'm in for the snip June 8th!

Best wishes.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> thanks buddy.....
> 
> yea i have 4 kids now so time is a premium (and so is sleep lol)


 Sleep is a bonus mate...... 4 kids wow. getting 1 to bed when she's in a mood is hard enough


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend at the NABBA Britain finals on Saturday although travelling up on Thursday evening then back down on Sunday to then travel back up country this morning is taking its toll on me as i am shattered today......

Trained Back at the Warehouse gym in Southport on Friday evening, it was a late session but well worth it.........

No training yesterday as it was bank holiday so spent the day with the family as like i said i am back away today until Thursday so will train tonight.

Now that the Britain is all done and dusted so my training partner will be back to normal training as of next week i will be jumping back on the Fortitude Training system, essentially starting at tier 1 for the next week then stepping up to tier 2 for a few weeks.......

looking forward to getting back into this training style and also 3 day week sessions as i do like this style of training and frequency, this allows me to train all major body parts 3 times a week in different ways (Volume and weight)

Cycle is going well, its only been a week really but feeling good so far, the Anavar has as expected killed my appetite so that will be dropped in the next few weeks.....

will put my Upper Load/Lower Pump session up later...


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have decided to use a TRT dose of test at 125mg per week of Test Undeconaete i take 1000mg every 8 weeks now this is there for good so anything i place in this journal moving forward will have th understanding that this is present even if i do not mention it.


 Do you mind explaining the method behind this? Why not take 200mg every 2 weeks or such? would it not balance out better?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SwollNP said:


> Do you mind explaining the method behind this? Why not take 200mg every 2 weeks or such? would it not balance out better?


 why would it balance out better?

Test U in the medical field when used for TRT is given once every 12 weeks as a default then this is altered to suit the individual from my own experiences i find once every 8 weeks to be a good period so not to start dropping nearer the end of the period before the next shot, due to the half life of this drug taking a smaller shot more frequently holds no benefit to the user....

Back in the gym last night for my first session back on the Fortitude system, it wasn't as good as it could be due to a shoulder injury that prevents me from pressing heavy but i adjusted a few things and in the end it was a good session and knackering (i forgot how much a Load and a Pump session in the same workout can take out of you)

Load:
Chest:
Plate loaded hammer press 1 working set (80kg)
Seated machine flyes 1 working set

Back:
Sumo Deadlift 1 working set (140kg)
Hammer pulldown 1 working set (80kg)

Shoulders:
Seated Machine side raise 1 working set

Pump:
Leg extensions 1 pump set
Seated Hamstring curl 1 pump set
Leg press 1 pump set
Standing calf raise 2 pump sets

once my injuries are sorted i will be able to push this system but for now i need to do what i can in the way of pressing.........

travelling down to Heathrow tonight from North Wales for a meeting in the morning then back home so i might take the opportunity to train at Toms gym MoF for lower Load......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bit of a catch up on last weeks training......

Thursday was lower Load/Upper pump i took the opportunity of dropping in to train at my best mates Gym Ministry of Fitness in Bristol whilst travelling past heading home......

Lower Load:

did some warmup on leg extensions then straight into the first complex all over leg exercise...

V Squats 1 working set (200kg x 10)

Lying Hamstring curls 1 working sets

Hack squats 1 working set (120kg x 10)

Seated Calf raise 3 working sets

Upper Pump

Machine incline press/Reverse pulldowns

Seated Machine side raise/Mountain climber

EZ curl/Rope pressdowns

Fridays session was my first MR session back on the system it was not as i wanted it to be due to the shoulder injury i currently have, i am hoping this injury will get better over the next few weeks....

Good weekend plenty of time with the family but also catching up with clients that competed last weekend and are staying with me for the off season so after the week off from the gym we got together to discuss what needs to be achieved over the next 12 months.....

today i am back with my training partner after his forced week off after the Britain, tonight will be Upper Load/Lower Pump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mondays session was Upper Load/Lower Pump again the session was hampered with my shoulder injury but i managed to push through and by the end had a good workout..........plus felt it like i feel you should with FT...

UpperLoad

Back:

Sumo Deadlifts 1 working set 8 reps (120kg)

Supinated grip plate loaded pulldowns 1 working set 10 reps (120kg)

Chest:

Seated machine press 1 working set 12 reps (80kg)

Shoulders:

Seated plate loaded press (palms facing in) 1 working set 10 reps (80kg)

Lower Pump:

Leg press/Hamstring curl/Leg extensions

Calf raise

my shoulder was hurting by the end but the broomstick/band work i did certainly helped.....

my cycle is going well and am liking the mix of Primo/Var, i started my CJC DAC tuesday night (had used before but it had fallen by the wayside as travelling and work got in the way) i am also doing 20mg of MK677 at night as well although a SARM it has the same actions as GHRP-6 i must admit the hunger the next day is high....

the DAC will be done at 1mg Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday from now on with the MK677 nightly.......i may also add a small amount of GH on training days......


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Good to see some update again Poul 

When you're offseason how many lbs are you looking to gain weekly?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Xage said:


> Good to see some update again Poul
> 
> When you're offseason how many lbs are you looking to gain weekly?


 i don't set a number as such as for me at the stage i am at its not just about weight but quality of weight, plus at the moment i am looking to improve my body composition a little for my family holiday in 7 weeks time...

Wednesday was Lower Load/Upper Pump

Watsons Front Squat 1 working set 9 reps (160kg)

Lying leg curl 1 working set 11 reps

Leg extensions 1 working set 10 reps (40kg) knee twinned on my warm up set so could not push it as much as i wanted on the working set

Seated Calf raise 2 working sets 11, 9 reps (60, 80kg)

Upper Pump

Seated bench press/Wide grip pulldown

DB Side raise/Mountain climbers

EZ Curl/Straight bar pressdowns

tonight was my first Muscle Round (MR) workout after coming back to FT and i loved every minute of it but it made me realise i wont be jumping from Tier 1 to Tier 2 soon lol i am shattered.....

Reverse Seated pulldowns MR x 1

DB dead stop row MR x 1 (60kg)

Incline Smith Press MR x 1 (100kg)

Reverse Delt cables MR x 1

Tricep pressdowns MR x 1

GHR MR x 1

Standing calf raise MR x 2

i have added in some HIIT on my spin bike at home this week only 3 sessions but need to improve body composition so needs must, i do 4 x 30sec sprints followed by 2min moderate pace....

nice relaxing weekend now before i am away travelling next week....

i will be dropping the Anavar next week as it is playing havoc with my appetite although the MK677 is increasing it slightly........

my strength is going up i am liking the cycle at the moment........


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Hi pscarb newbie site member and fan of the series. Excuse the question, I travel a ton for work, and I usually try train 5 or 6 times a week but am strugglng to keep consistent as we also have. 2 year old so juggling a few balls. Had heard about ft training and wondered if the 3 or 4 day plans would be a good fit for someone on the move etc just want to ray and get something I can stay consistent with and thought cutting down training days but being consistent is better than being all over the place. Sorry for the jump on thread ! Not sure of the ethics on here yet !!


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Well getting in shape for the summer is also important, haha  Gl with it !

I remember seeing you recommend doing EOD / MWF GH injection rather than ED in order to get pulses compared to bleeds (off season) .. What is your prefered way of doing it? All at once or split dose Morning/before bed, total of 8 iu?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mayzini said:


> Hi pscarb newbie site member and fan of the series. Excuse the question, I travel a ton for work, and I usually try train 5 or 6 times a week but am strugglng to keep consistent as we also have. 2 year old so juggling a few balls. Had heard about ft training and wondered if the 3 or 4 day plans would be a good fit for someone on the move etc just want to ray and get something I can stay consistent with and thought cutting down training days but being consistent is better than being all over the place. Sorry for the jump on thread ! Not sure of the ethics on here yet !!


 don't apologise buddy you can ask me pretty much anything in my journal....

the 3 days system for FT (the one i am doing now) was created for me by Scott Stevenson as i could not train more than 3 days a week when i started working with him in 2013......i would advise to start with that system and go from there, personally i have not found i need more frequent time in the gym whilst on this system as you are hitting each body part 3 times a week and more importantly it works ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Xage said:


> Well getting in shape for the summer is also important, haha  Gl with it !
> 
> I remember seeing you recommend doing EOD / MWF GH injection rather than ED in order to get pulses compared to bleeds (off season) .. What is your prefered way of doing it? All at once or split dose Morning/before bed, total of 8 iu?


 the main reason for doing M/W/F shots over ED shots is the impact it has on the PG for GH as even a small amount (2iu) of GH will shutdown the bodies natural production for 24hrs so if you are doing ED then you are hitting the body pretty hard, M/W/F allows for the bodies natural release to come into play for a small amount of time....

How i split the shots depends on a few things but essentially it does not matter if you split them or take them in one hit it will not make any difference to the end result.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Thanks so much for the guidance, I will check it out and get on that.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the main reason for doing M/W/F shots over ED shots is the impact it has on the PG for GH as even a small amount (2iu) of GH will shutdown the bodies natural production for 24hrs so if you are doing ED then you are hitting the body pretty hard, M/W/F allows for the bodies natural release to come into play for a small amount of time....
> 
> How i split the shots depends on a few things but essentially it does not matter if you split them or take them in one hit it will not make any difference to the end result.


 Allright - Thanks buddy ! Thank you for explaining it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Whys this stickied?

Abusing Mod powers to make it easier find your own journal?

:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mrwright said:


> Whys this stickied?
> 
> Abusing Mod powers to make it easier find your own journal?
> 
> :whistling:


 and your point is??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Away today so took the opportunity to stop off at Emporium gym in Birmingham and train with AaronHudson he followed me through a tier 2 Fortitude session, i think he liked it 

Upper Load:

DB dead stop row 2 working sets 150lbs 10reps/8reps

Plate loaded pulldowns 120kg 9 reps

Seated plate loaded chest press 1 working set 80kg for 12 reps (had to restrict weight due to shoulder issue)

Seated Fly 1 working set x 12 reps

Seated Shoulder Dead press 1 working set 110kg for 9 reps

DB side raise 1 working set 14kg for 12 reps (again weight was restricted due to injury)

Lower Pump

Hinge Leg press 16 plates 25 reps

Lying leg curl 25 reps

Leg extensions 23 reps

Hinge Leg press 16 plates 25 reps

it was a great workout and Aaron worked hard outside of his comfort zone, Aaron is looking very good at the moment i was impressed with what i was seeing through our session....

i am at the hotel now time to get an early night as was up until 2.30am this morning with Samuel and with a drive to North Wales in the morning it will be yet another early start for me.......

i have switched my diet to a more kept style diet the idea was given to me by one of the MODs on TM from the study he posted last week on the deficit thread, i have never done more than a few days with this high amount of fats so i am interested to see what i can achieve in the next 7 weeks before my holiday.......

my Macro split is the same as the study

60% Fats

30% Pro

10% Carbs

this is pretty easy for me as i function very well on low carbs, plus it goes with the results i had from my RMR test last year with showed that i used Fats more efficiently than Carbs for energy........


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Whys this stickied?
> 
> Abusing Mod powers to make it easier find your own journal?
> 
> :whistling:


 There is so much free knowledge in here, it should be a sticky!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did Lower Load/Upper Pump last night (jumped to Tier 2) and i was severely f**ked going to stick it out though but i think after last nights session i will make it more into a CKD diet instead of straight Keto every day, so will have a carb up one day at the weekend......at the end of the day i am doing this to see if it is of use if it isn't then at worse i know its not for me at best it gives me another option.....

As i said LowerLoad/UpperPump last night in North Wales....

Horizontal Squat 1 working set 12 reps 3/4 of the stack

Seated hamstring curls 1 working set 11 reps

Horizontal Squat 1 working set 11 reps full stack

Leg extensions 1 working set 12 reps 80kg

Standing calf raise 3 working sets

i don't normally train at this gym so wanted to use some equipment that i would not normally use like the Horizontal squat the problem with this is that the weight stick does not have any numbers on it so i did a few smaller sets to gauge the correct weight....

Upper Pump

Seated plate loaded chest press/Plate loaded front pulldowns 2 pump sets

Seated machine Shoulder Press/Mountain climbers 2 pump sets

EZ BB curl/Single arm Tricep pressdowns (No Handle) 1 pump sets

as i said above i was exhausted afterwards so much that i couldn't face food for a good hour.......

drove back home this morning at 5.00am 6hrs on the motorway so need to get some shut eye this afternoon before i attempt a HIIT session on my Spin bike tonight.......


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the main reason for doing M/W/F shots over ED shots is the impact it has on the PG for GH as even a small amount (2iu) of GH will shutdown the bodies natural production for 24hrs so if you are doing ED then you are hitting the body pretty hard, M/W/F allows for the bodies natural release to come into play for a small amount of time....
> 
> How i split the shots depends on a few things but essentially it does not matter if you split them or take them in one hit it will not make any difference to the end result.


 Hi Poul

Just gonna ad another question mate 

Given that i see you recommend 4IU daily compared to EOD 8 IU's if your using GH while cutting, does this mean that if you want to lean gain (as in offseason) it would be more beneficial to do 4IU ED compared to 8iu EOD? Would this be beneficial in term of staying lean where EOD would put on more mass? - You can say there is a trade-off or is that wrongly understood?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Xage said:


> Hi Poul
> 
> Just gonna ad another question mate
> 
> Given that i see you recommend 4IU daily compared to EOD 8 IU's if your using GH while cutting, does this mean that if you want to lean gain (as in offseason) it would be more beneficial to do 4IU ED compared to 8iu EOD? Would this be beneficial in term of staying lean where EOD would put on more mass? - You can say there is a trade-off or is that wrongly understood?


 used to recommend 4iu daily i don't now, i recommend either EOD, E3D or M/W/F shots

GH does not put on mass as we generally know Mass as if this is your reason for using GH then you will be disappointed, what it will do it will give a level of condition so you can increase your calories whilst maintaining some condition.

4iu's ed or 8iu's eod will result over a 2 week period as the exact some quantity of GH so essentially long term there will be no difference in dose but as i explained above the impact on your natural production will be more with daily shots


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Poul

Reading through your old post i noticed that you at some point trained twice a day. At those days, how much did you diet change?

Right now i have one AM/PM day weekly, and so far i've been eating the same, but adding another intra-shake: 90g HBCD (Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin), 5g creatine and 50g of whey ~just below 600 calories.

Is this sufficient or would you do something different?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Xage said:


> Hi Poul
> 
> Reading through your old post i noticed that you at some point trained twice a day. At those days, how much did you diet change?
> 
> ...


 got to point out buddy my name is Paul not Poul 

thing is i cannot say to you what is sufficient for you as i know nothing about you, when i trained twice a day i didn't increase my calories as such i just manipulated my Macros depending on the session if it was a good intense one then i swapped some Carbs around to eat after a workout but if not then i would do a thing that is called recover low then hit my main session later in the day then have my PWO carbs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so the weekend was a mess to be fair from thursday last week sleep was a premium and it hit me hard on saturday morning after my MR session (could not train friday due to work and daddy duties) the only way i could describe the feeling i had was i felt as if i was a week from a show so that made my mind up for me that doing a SKD is not something i can maintain whilst using FT, i congratulate anyone who can but for me it is to much........

so going to use TKD rather than SKD i train on Monday/Wednesday/Friday so on these days i will eat Pro/Fats up to the workout then have a Carb/Pro meal post workout i am going to use 100g PWO i will take those calories away from the fat amounts am eating so calories will not increase, on non training days i will do a SKD as i actually like the Standard Keto Diet so no need to not do it on a non training day.

i was 216lbs last monday when i started the SKD last week on Saturday morning i was 212lbs and this morning after a few carbs yesterday for Father day i was 213lbs but look fuller and harder......

this experiment is just that an experiment i see no need to be feeling as low and crappy as i did on saturday, now this was not all diet but lack of sleep as well but with my boy being 9 weeks old thats not going to go away anytime soon and i have not a huge amount of bad weight to drop so not going to sacrifice time with the boys to stick to a type of diet......

i will say the cycle i am on at the moment is nice the Primo is doing its job and doing it well, the GH is going to increase to 8iu M/W/F form the 4iu of last week......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yesterdays Upper Load session was a decent one certainly better than Saturdays MR session.....

Although my shoulder issue is still troubling me and making both compound exercises on chest and shoulders literally a real pain to do with any type of decent weight.......

Upper Load

Bent over BB dead stop row 1 working set of 11 reps (100kg)

Close grip pulldowns 1 working set of 10 reps

Barbell Deadstop flat press 1 working set of 12 reps (80kg)

Rear delt cables 1 working set of 12 reps

Lower Pump

Leg press 25 reps

Laying leg curls 25 reps

Leg extensions 25 reps

Standing calf raise 25 reps

so my diet yesterday was altered to the TKD style.....and i liked it although due to baby Samuel not settling down until very late i missed my last meal.....

Meal 1 - 2 turkey burgers/2 slices cheese/50g full fat coleslaw

Meal 2 - 250g of Veal mince/25g sour cream

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

PWO - 100g of carbs from cocopop rocks/whey isolate

feeling good and visibly my condition is better so i am upbeat about everything......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

travelled to Heathrow for work today so in a hotel for the next 2 nights, food all packed this morning for 2 meals before training then my carb meal post workout then my last meal of the day tonight









due to road works and not having a huge amount of time i couldn't get to the Forge gym in Slough my normal gym when in Heathrow, so i took advantage of my Virgin Active membership i have for the Plymouth gym and trained at Virgin Active at Stockly Park tonight......

because it was the virgin active and their leg equipment is not great i stepped up to Tier 2 for tonights session.........

Lower Load

Weight Stack leg press 1 working set 12 reps @ 200kg

Seated Hamstring curl 1 working set 11 reps @65kg

Weight Stack leg press 1 working set 10 reps @ 260kg

Leg extensions 1 working set 11 reps @80kg

Adductor 2 working sets (added one for glute development)

Calf toe press 2 working sets

Standing calf raise 2 working sets

Upper Pump

Pulldowns/Seated fly 2 pump sets of 25 reps

Seated Shoulder Press (palms inwards)/TVA Abdominal work 2 pump sets of 25 reps

Single are pressdowns/Spider curls 1 pump set of 25 reps

i have been asked to guest on the The Size Game podcast with Banji and James Hollingshead tonight, i am due to start it in 5 min, really looking forward to it as it has been a while since i did anything like a podcast........although @xjpx has been on it so i will ask them to ask me some easier questions


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks tasty what are those meals pls


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks tasty IDD !

Paul, (spelled right - Haha!)

Given you do EOD HGH, as you recommend. Are you running peptides on days off hgh and in that case, which ?

//X


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stallion46 said:


> Looks tasty what are those meals pls


 the 3 top ones are 15% steak mince, courgette spaghetti and full fat coleslaw

the bottom one is Whey/Oats/Raisins



Xage said:


> Looks tasty IDD !
> 
> Paul, (spelled right - Haha!)
> 
> ...


 i was but for the time being i am not which is mainly because of me being forgetful nothing more really.

last Thursday/Friday was not good diet wise and by this i mean i just didn't have the time to eat, sounds stupid but with driving between tightly packed meetings and the work generated by them i ate just not enough in fact the total amount for both days combined was just over 1800 calories.....

no training Friday for obvious reasons so had my MR session on Saturday morning....as you can imagine my strength was not great but overall i had a decent session

Straight bar Pulldowns 1 x MR set
Sumo Deadlift 1 x MR set





Seated Flat press 1 x MR Set (shoulder still causing me issues)
Seated Press 1 x MR set
Lying Hamstring curl 1 x MR set
Adductors 1 x MR set
Triceps 1 x Pump set

the video below is the Sumo deadlift, i posted it on FB and @Con was kind enough to point out the over extension something i did not realise i was doing, my form on this exercise is not great mainly down to not having done any type of deadlifting since my back accident in 96, but i will take his int on board and improve........i did feel it later that day though and could tell i had not completed the lift correctly.

more food over the weekend although i was very full from all meals so did not go mad, weight on Saturday was down again to 210lbs this morning was just a tad over 211lbs i expect it to drop below the 210lb mark by this coming weekend.\, my condition is improving just need to drop a few more pounds from my midsection and i will be happy....


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey Pscarb..

a friend of mine is doing 8 iu hyge Daily.. Given our talk last time would 16 iu be mord beneficial.. Or is there a upper limit where you should start doing ED?

also.. Ansomone hgh.. If not mixed, how long will it be good at room temperatur? Shipping to my adress takes looooong time due to bad postal service.. So wondering if it will be damage in ~3 weeks out of fridge unmixed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

been a few weeks now where my training has suffered due to the Shoulder injury, i have had to stop Fortitude training due to not being able to do any Load bearing on my Chest or any pump training to be honest, i could continue i guess but its pissed me off loads and this mentally has effected training.....

i have been getting sessions in and they have been decent but had to work around the shoulder as when really bad it can affect even arm training.......

i had a decent shoulder session last night which after a lot of warm ups had me dead pressing 70kg on a Oly bar.......

the session was in a hotel last night in Chester, i did Shoulders and Biceps (with a stretch set on triceps)

Seated Shoulder machine press (Palms facing inwards) 3 working sets of 10-12

Seated DB side raise 3 sets

Bent over DB raise 3 sets

Standing Deadpress 3 sets

Standing BB shrugs 3 sets

Seated DB curl 3 sets of 15-20 reps

Standing EZ curl 3 sets of 15 reps

DB Hammer curls 3 sets

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

completed the session with 4 x 30sec HIIT sprints (2min Cool down) on spin bike

Training in North Wales tonight so have some good equipment to give back a real blast and will throw some triceps in as well..........

this video was from last week when i quickly got in to the gym after travelling home to do arms.......it gives a little idea of how i am looking at the moment....






in saying all of that above the cycle i am on (Baltic Primo/Var) is going really well and am very pleased, i have 3 weeks to go before my holiday looking to drop a few more pounds......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a decent workout on Tuesday night in the gym i use in Abergele (Celtic Fitness) they have some very good plate loaded chest pieces that i found i can use with little to no pain in my shoulder.....

i alternated Back and Chest exercises....

Incline Hammer press 4 sets of 12-15 reps (max weight 100kg)

Seated single arm Hammer Row 4 sets of 10-12 reps (max weight 80kg per arm)

Seated Fly 4 sets of 15 reps (low weight but slow and squeeze on contraction)

Seated supinated grip pull down 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Incline Smith press 4 sets of 20 reps didn't go above 20kg plate each side

Hex Bar Deadlift 5 x 5 sets (max weight 130kg) was very pleased with this as the only type of deadlift i have been able to do is sumo and even that gives me some pain in my lower back, this Hex bar eliminated all the pain.






diet has been good and have been happy with how things are going, the stack i am on and the diet i am now using seems to be getting the job done........

i have re-added the MK677 from the beginning of this week, this is all i have changed and my weight is up 3lbs obviously water but it would seem all this is being held in the muscle......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

update on this weeks training.....

Monday travelled up to Birmingham for work on the tuesday morning so took the opportunity to train with AaronHudson and his training partner Dan at Emporium gym, i have said before Emporium is a great place to train with so much equipment choice......also great to train with Aaron again.

we did a push/pull type workout for Chest/Back with a slight difference just to emphasis stretching a little more.....

this is what we did..

Hammer type pulldown 4 sets of 15-20 reps (we made sure that we stretch out the lats to the point of lifting off the seat slightly to emphasis the stretch, moderate weight to reach volume in reps)

Seated plate loaded Bench press 4 sets of 10 reps (heavier weight so lower rep range)

DB row 4 sets 10-12 reps (Heavier weight so lower rep range)

Incline BB Press 15-20 reps (lower weight used so to increase volume, also emphasised stretch at the bottom of the movement by slightly elevating the chest)

we finished the session with a few sets on cable straight arm pulldowns and Cable X overs........

it was a great session and all of us where shattered and the DOM's from the session lasted for 2-3 days which surprised me....but a great session.

I intended to train on Tuesday when i arrived in Heathrow but due to a full days work and travelling plus the heat and lack of food (and the DOM's) i just didn't get into the gym......

Wednesday i travelled back home very early and took the opportunity to train Legs at Ministry of Fitness with Tom Blackman, Tom has a great selection of leg equipment i love training at the ministry.....

Leg extensions 4 sets 15 reps (squeeze at full contraction)

Front squat machine 4 sets of 15-20 reps

Supersetted with

Hack squat 4 sets of 15-20 reps

Lying Hamstring curls 4 sets of 15 reps

Single leg curl 4 sets of 12-15 reps

Donkey calf raise 4 sets to failure.....

Another great session although i couldn't keep up with Tom on the front squats due to my back injury but used 140kg which i was pleased with.....

So after the session back on the road home.......

Last night i went and train Shoulders and Arms at the local Virgin Active gym......

Shoulders: had to again lower weight due to shoulder issue

Read delt cable pull 4 sets of 15 reps

Standing BB Dead press 4 sets of 12 reps (found a wider grip did not give me shoulder pain)

Seated DB side raise 4 sets of 12 reps (I had to bring the db up to my side leading with my little finger as the normal position gave me shoulder pain)

Face Pulls 4 sets of 12 Supersetted with Shrugs......

1 arm pressdowns (no Attachment) 4 sets of 20 reps

1 arm overhead extensions 4 sets of 15 reps

DB concentration curls over on an incline bench 4 sets of 15

EZ bar curl 4 sets of 12-15 reps

then finished the workout with 30min cardio.......

Today i am back to a fortitude type workout with whole body MR session as my normal training partner is back from his holidays......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

back to Fortitude training this week after a good 4-6 week break........i had to go a tad gentle on pressing movements but due to the machines available at the gym i use i did manage some decent lifts.

Back:

Rack pulls (mid shin) 1 working set 140kg/12 reps

Seated cable row 1 working set 200kg/10 reps

Rack pulls (mid shin) 1 working set 180kg/8 reps

Incline machine press 1 working set 100kg/12 reps

Seated fly 1 working set 90kg (total)/12 reps

Standing Mill press 1 working set 80kg/10 reps

Bent over DB raise 1 working set 20kg/12 reps

Pump Phase:

Leg press 1 set 25 reps

Hack squat 1 set 25 reps

Leg press 1 set 25 reps

Lying leg curls 1 set 25 reps

Calf toe press 1 set 25 reps

finished the session with 15min on the X trainer then 10min HIIT on the bike.....

diet has been good this week with the average calorie intake per day being between 1800-2000 calories with carbs being up at around 175g on Monday and Today.....

i went into the local Virgin Active last night for cardio and did a arm pump session whilst i was there, i found last year and earlier this year if i increase the frequency of my arm training they respond favourably.......

tonight is Lower Load/Upper Pump looking forward to this session as it has been a while as i said above since doing this workout........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wednesday was Lower Load and Upper Pump.......it was a good session although @CJ made some type of excuse about his knees to get out of leg pressing lol

Lower Load:
Leg press 1 working set 12 reps with 410kg
SLDL 1 working set 12 reps with 110kg
Leg press 1 working set 8 reps with 450kg
Leg extensions 1 working set 11 reps
Adductor 1 working set 11 reps
Calf raise 4 working sets

Upper Pump:
Seated Chest press/Seated machine row 2 sets at 25 reps each
Rear delt raise/Mountain climbers 2 sets at 25 reps each
Standing EZ curl/Lying Skull crushers 1 set 25 reps each

finished the session with 10min HIIT

So last weekend weight was hovering around the 213lb mark, i have changed nothing apart from add in 10min of HIIT this week my weight this morning was 206lbs so looks like i wont be to much of a fat ****er on holiday next week............well my calf wont look fat lol

MR session tonight then no training for 10 days as i sit in the sun and relax......


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Wednesday was Lower Load and Upper Pump.......it was a good session although @CJ made some type of excuse about his knees to get out of leg pressing lol
> 
> Lower Load:
> Leg press 1 working set 12 reps with 410kg
> ...


 Pscarb when you say 1 working set per exercise, how many warm up sets are you doing prior and what are the weights/reps in these sets - say for your 410kg leg press at the start for example?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The number of warm up sets depends on how I feel but a warm up set could be 6 reps it could be 2

The starting weight for warmup would be no weight


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the holiday was awesome plenty of down time and cakes mmmmmmm Cake lol, did some walking when i was out there which helped me keep sane but not training.....

i was 205lbs the morning we left for the airport, the day after we got back i weighed and i was 207lbs although only 2lbs gained (thought it was going to be more) i was feeling soft and out of shape.........

Back to training and doing some HIIT this week, diet has been my normal 1800-2000calorie diet (work schedule has been hectic) this morning i was 201lbs............

thinking about my next cycle for the start of September and going to use the newly rebranded SIS (used to be Infiniti) they have a Primo/Test E/Mast E blend i am interested in as i want to do a primo cycle probably looking at a total for the week 1200mg

Training this week has not been great for a few reasons strength has dropped but again my should injury is still causing me issues, i am going to see a company a week today to get it scanned to see what the crack is as its pissing me off.....

So Tuesday i was working away for a few nights so trained at the hotel (decent gym) plus it was late and i was tired so couldn't be assed to go to an external gym this was my session

Seated Chest press 4 sets 12 reps

Seated flyes 4 sets 12 reps

Floor press 4 sets of 8 reps

DB Hex pres 3 sets of 15 reps

One arm pressdowns 3 sets of 12 reps

V Bar press downs supersetted with Rope pressdowns 4 sets of 12 reps

BB concentration curls 6 sets of 12 reps

got some cramping in my biceps and forearms from the curls hence why i didn't do any more on Biceps

followed the session with the following HIIT session on the bike

5min warm up

20sec all out sprint/2min slow pace repeated 3 times

Wednesday i trained Legs and some Shoulders.....

Leg extensions 4 sets of 15 reps (slow and squeeze at the top)

Leg press 5 sets of 12 reps 250kg

Seated leg curl 4 sets 15 reps

Stiff leg deadlifts 4 sets of 10 reps (100kg)

V Squat 4 sets of 12 reps (100kg)

Seated Calf Raise 4 sets of 15 reps (75kg)

Did the following on Shoulders as i can't train them on their own.....

Reverse pec Deck 4 sets 12 reps

Supersetted with

Side raise machine 4 sets 12 reps

Single arm DB Clean and press (start with the DB on the floor, in a seated position pull the DB from the floor to shoulder and straight press) this is the only way i can press above my head without pain 4 sets 15 reps (20kg)

In the morning i did a HIIT session

5min warm up

20sec all out sprint/2min slow pace repeated 3 times

no training Thursday due to travelling home, back training tonight doing a MR session...........


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aye your calf looks tiny compared to the size of that remote mate!?lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Hope you are well mate. I am running FT now, just began today. Just running the basic and the first workout was awesome!
> 
> ...


 sorry Joe only just seen this post

for your initial question running it on a Mon-Fri schedule is fine, not something i would do but there is nothing wrong with it per say

to your 2nd question, insulin is not needed for GH to be effective and vice versa, what do you mean by better environment


----------

